# drawings...digital and paper :D



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

After more than 5 hours i finally finished my first digital painting 

*It's of my FAVE horse that i've been riding for 3 months 
Fanny: (not pronounced the english way...it's finnish)*










*and some old drawings of random horses, which are REALLY bad! xD: *





























feel free to show ur pics


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

That's amazing! What program did you use?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

photosop elements 6 and my tablet


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

Ohhh I love your digital!!!!! 

Can you do one of my mare Abby??


















THANKS!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i can try


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

It is a stunning work of art! The only critique I have is to maybe soften/lighten the inside of the eye a bit because it seems out of place on such a light, detailed work. The eye is the focal point, but because it is mostly black (I do see some colour at the corner), it really dosn't have as much soul as it could if it had more rich deep browns and such in it. I find that oftentimes a horses' eye will look much brighter in real life than it appears in a photograph, keeping this in mind will help to make a drawing look much more realistic and give it more character.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks..i know i messed up with the eye....but i was waaaaay too tired to fix it xD
lol...


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

ghostcity said:


> Ohhh I love your digital!!!!!
> 
> Can you do one of my mare Abby??
> 
> THANKS!


I'm finished 
took about 3 hours with a few breaks  i hope u like it. :/ 
haha










bigger: Flickr Photo Download: -Abby-


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow you're amazing!!! Would you mind doing one of my horse??

Here's a few pics you can choose from...









http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/?action=view&current=087.jpg

If you do this one can you do it without the rider?


















Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks  
yea i can  gorgeous horse btw! 



small rant: I WANT MY OWNNN HORSE!!!! :'( 
i hate only being able to ride once a week and i love being around horses.
x'(


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Aww! Thanks! Just keep on enjoying every minute you have with horses and someday your dream will come true.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

You're really good!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Very talented and great work!

Can you do action shots with a rider ontop - or does it have to be just the horse at a stance?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, beautiful work!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Very talented and great work!
> 
> Can you do action shots with a rider ontop - or does it have to be just the horse at a stance?


thanks everyone 
i could try..i'm just not very good at drawing people xD haha


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Wow you're amazing!!! Would you mind doing one of my horse??
> Thank you sooo much!!


here ya go 
Took quit a long time (with lots of breaks)
hope u like.










this is wat it looked like without the shading, aka Burn and Dodge


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

It's really pretty! Thanks! Although could you ever make it more bay colored?? If you can't don't worry about it, I just thought it would look more like him.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i tried but it didn't work out :/ i'm sorryyyy! :'(


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

It's ok it still looks absolutely wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i got it a bit more towards the bay color but it still isn't 
sorry


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

I really like it thanks!!!!!!! 

HEres one I recently did:
Show Pony by ~bouncebouncebaby on deviantART


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

ur welcome 

thats REALLY good!


----------

